# He could be right.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper has stated his concern that Egypt’s coming political regime could be “worse” than that of toppled president Hosni Mubarak.
In a taped interview with Australian television channel CTV (scheduled to air Monday night), Harper, said that, although some Egyptian political forces wanted democratic change, others wanted a system worse than the previous one.

He went on to note that he had spoken with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, stressing that they were both “concerned” about the future of Egypt’s 32-year-old peace treaty with Israel, which, Harper said, had benefited both countries.

The Canadian PM conceded that Egypt’s ongoing parliamentary polls – the nation’s first since Mubarak’s February ouster – represented a “positive step.” He went on to assert, however, that certain minorities in Egypt – such as Coptic Christians – continued to face oppression.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

How this man got a majority Government I'll never know, but I understand why he may miss Mubarak, as they share similar personality traits.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Canada and the USA should simply butt out of the Middle East as they are Hippocrates, it's only when the poo hits the fan they put the concerned face on..

It's all about money...and I am sure Stephen Harper spoke to Netanyahu as he probably on speed dial to anyone that will listen to him twitching about Egypt..

Sarkozy: 'Netanyahu, I can't stand him. He's a liar...' Obama: 'You're sick of him, but I have to deal with him every day...

Canada have indeed been busy little beavers as they cater to everyone and export munitions to Algeria, Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Tunisia, Turkey, UAE, Yemen so they are in no position to point fingers at implied abuses...

(Supporting Link coat - [COAT] Canadian arms exports to Egypt & 15 other Mideast regimes - arc )

I am sure when Stephen Harper mean's "worse" they have also taken this into account the bilateral trade and economic arrangements 

Canada-Egypt Relations

Trade and Economic Relations

Canada and Egypt enjoy a strong and diverse commercial and investment relationship. Canadian merchandise exports in 2010 were valued at $628.4 million. This represents the third highest total of Canada’s exports to the Middle East and North Africa region for the year.

Imports from Egypt in 2010 were valued at $298.2 million. The top products were precious stones & metals and fertilizers.

Significant two-way investment exists with Canadian direct investment valued in the billions in the Egyptian chemicals sector. Hundreds of millions have been invested by Egypt in the telecommunications sector in Canada.

Key growth sectors of interest to Canadian companies in trade and investment include: agriculture, food and beverages, information communication technology, education, forest industries, oil and gas, mining, and service industries and capital projects"


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I would also add British Politicians and most European ones too, in the hypocrite - two faced category. POLITICS SUCK!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> I would also add British Politicians and most European ones too, in the hypocrite - two faced category. POLITICS SUCK!


I was going to add the same, until I saw your post!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> Canada and the USA should simply butt out of the Middle East as they are Hippocrates, it's only when the poo hits the fan they put the concerned face on..
> 
> It's all about money...and I am sure Stephen Harper spoke to Netanyahu as he probably on speed dial to anyone that will listen to him twitching about Egypt..
> 
> ...



Yes that is what I thought.. trade reasons. I can't see this man worried about the Egyptian on the street.


----------

